# Member's Mark butter VS most store brands



## black chef (Jan 5, 2008)

i tried the member's mark butter on the advice of a friend, and i must admit... IT IS FRESH, SMELLS YUMMY, AND TASTES just as good or BETTER than the more common store brands.

when i opened the pack, i could smell the mild nutty flavor from the butter.  i must say, i was pleasantly surprised-esp. with the cost being about $8 for (4) four 1 lb blocks.


----------



## Toots (Jan 5, 2008)

I buy the butter at Sams Club too, it is alot cheaper and it is good quality for use in cooking.  I buy the delicious European style butter (Plugura) for buttering toast.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree!

We have been buying butter at Costco and Sam's for years.  The price is regularly less than $2.00/Lb. in packs of four 1 lb packages.

It's the same grade - AA - as Land O Lakes or other major brands and tastes fine.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2008)

We don't have a Costco here but do have Sam's Club.  Currently,  I  can buy butter for less than $2/pound at my local grocery  store.  Sam's  price here for butter is more  than $2/pound.  I always check when I'm there, though.


----------



## black chef (Jan 6, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I agree!
> 
> We have been buying butter at Costco and Sam's for years.  The price is regularly less than $2.00/Lb. in packs of four 1 lb packages.
> 
> It's the same grade - AA - as Land O Lakes or other major brands and tastes fine.



i wonder who makes it for them...

any thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

They probably buy it from various established dairys and have their labels put on.


----------



## black chef (Jan 6, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> They probably buy it from various established dairys and have their labels put on.



whatever they're doing, it's a good product.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree.

I don't think making *good* butter is a huge secret.  Just about any established dairy can make the stuff.  You can make it at home.


----------



## black chef (Jan 6, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't think making *good* butter is a huge secret.  Just about any established dairy can make the stuff.  You can make it at home.



Andy, if i clarify some of this butter, how long will it last in the fridge?  i've been wanting to do this for some time now, and it's time that i learned-instead of buying it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

Clarified butter (any butter) will last a very long time in the fridge. Even longer than whole butter as you have removed the elements that cause and promote spoilage.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 11, 2008)

hmmm..Our Sam's doesn't have members mark butter unless they have started carring it the last couple of weeks. ButI do buy my butter there, I forget what brand it is. LOL..to lazy to go look in the fridge right now.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 11, 2008)

I've begun buying local Amish farms rolls of butter...it flakes apart like natural cheese and has a rich flavor.  It also is not expensive and cooks supremely.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 26, 2008)

Toots said:


> I buy the butter at Sams Club too, it is alot cheaper and it is good quality for use in cooking.  I buy the delicious European style butter (Plugura) for buttering toast.



Plugra Butter is pretty awesome. My store has Kerry Gold Irish Butter and Lurpak Danish Butter as well as the Plugra.  In a taste test the Plugra so far has beat the socks off everything else I have tried. It might be nothing more than additional salt and flavorings but it sure is good.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Funny, we're Sam's club members and we never bought the  butter there.  I will have to get some next trip.


----------

